
Where Commuting Is Out of Control - tooba
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2018/04/where-commuting-is-the-worst/558671/
======
PebblesHD
I used to commute like this, around 90 minutes each way on a public bus down a
motorway in Western Sydney, Australia, into the city centre. For huge portions
of the Sydney workforce, there isn't any other choice as house prices within
20mi of the centre are well over 1.2m on average. Even 35mi out where I lived
previously the average was still 1m. I've since realised after moving closer
into the city renting that the extra rent does buy me an improved quality of
life with my now 30min commute via train, and just for that I'll keep paying
it. I'm truly grateful that technology afforded me that luxury, it really was
killing me before in lost sleep and stress.

------
vidanay
I think the most amazing statistic represented in that graphic is the DECLINE
of super commuters in the Chicago area. This tells me that the
Chicago/Illinois exodus is digging it's tentacles deeper, and the state is in
a death spiral.

------
stevenwoo
The Mercury News covered this with interviews with commuters - the one going
from her home in Stockton to a job in San Jose at Red Lobster is the standout
one for me - that a service job in San Jose is so much better than one she
could find in locally in Stockton that it is worth that commute for her (and
her spouse.)

[https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/04/25/nightmare-90-minute-s...](https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/04/25/nightmare-90-minute-
super-commutes-more-common-housing-shortage-intensifies/)

